
Make it hard for your customers to fail - dwynings
http://www.everydayux.com/2010/05/06/make-it-hard-for-your-customers-to-fail/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Everydayux+%28EverydayUX%29
======
nfnaaron
Rain. I would have turned it upside down.

